
Show HN: Choremate, The chore chart you're alone without - k00bideh
https://choremate.co
======
k00bideh
Hey, I'm Keyan and I built Choremate, a consumer SaaS web app. fml. lol.

I'm currently learning how to sell it. :)

The problem: People stop cleaning when they live together, mostly because no
one wants to be the only one cleaning up after everyone else.

The solution: Choremate is a chore chart that restructures (dis)incentives so
that cleaning actually happens and everyone is held accountable.

The insight: It's a tragedy of the commons scenario. Fix the tragedy by
integrating work done in economics on effective commons management. Namely:
provisioning rules, graduated sanctions, and monitoring wrapped in a fun UX.

------
bradknowles
Scrolling through the site, one seizure-inducing color change to the next, I
find that just one word or small phrase per page is ... not conducive to
actually reading anything, nor conducive to wanting to explore the service.

